# Blue tongues?



## morry (Feb 9, 2009)

hey guys was looking at getting a *pair of blue tongues* in a *4 foot* by 2 foot by 1.5 foot fish tank. 

is this enough space? 

if so will the male and female breed?, cause i dont want breeding:lol:

cheers


----------



## Azzajay77 (Feb 9, 2009)

That's plenty of room for them but i'm afraid boys and girls will probably do what boys and girls do so well. Best bet is to keep them separate if you don't want them to breed.


----------



## morry (Feb 9, 2009)

oh k so a 4 foot tank is heaps of room then? what r the requirments for housing them.

*heat spot
*uv light
*somewhere to hide

nething else???


----------



## channi (Feb 9, 2009)

water bowl


----------



## morry (Feb 9, 2009)

could i posssibly have a northern and eastern blue tongue of should i keep the same breed?


----------



## channi (Feb 9, 2009)

males particularly will fight, male and female and female/female mixes may fight and that is more likely if you don't feed them plenty. if you are going to have a northern and an eastern get two females and watch them very well for signs of aggression.


----------



## lemonz (Feb 10, 2009)

no doubt if you have a male and female in there they will breed. 4ft will house two fine,


----------



## richardsc (Feb 10, 2009)

northerns are agressive,i wouldnt house more than one,even with an eastern,and even female s will attack,not just other females,they will attack males to,also northerns will happily interbreed with an eastern,they are subspecies,even easterns can get moody when housed with others,but compared to northerns there usually ok with gage mates,but there all individuals


----------



## falconboy (Feb 10, 2009)

richardsc said:


> northerns are agressive



Shhhh. Please don't tell my 4 that. They are still all living together in peace and harmony and they have to be about 15-18mths old by now.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 10, 2009)

regardless of the bluetongues they are all capable of being agressive to other bluetongues in the same enclosure. That is simply the luck of the draw. Keep an eye on them for a while and especially so at mating time.

Also, be very careful if buying an unproven pair of bluetongues. Whilst everyone says they can sex them most methods are only about 80% accurate. (there are lots of posts here about sexing bluetongues - look them up)


----------



## morry (Feb 11, 2009)

hey um what about *shinglebacks* i heard that they need *very low humidity,* and it's not possible to have them in townsville or far north qld cause of this reason... any truth to that?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes, well at least for keeping them outside anyway


----------



## Tsubakai (Feb 11, 2009)

morry said:


> hey um what about *shinglebacks* i heard that they need *very low humidity,* and it's not possible to have them in townsville or far north qld cause of this reason... any truth to that?



If you keep them inside in aircon and keep their enclosures dry you could give it a go. JCU have some they use for research and don't seem to have any problem with them. They would require more attention to their husbandry than blueys but otherwise shouldn't be any harder. The difficult bit is getting your hands on some. I've never seen them for sale up here so you would probably have to freight them up from down south.


----------



## morry (Feb 11, 2009)

Tsubakai said:


> If you keep them inside in aircon and keep their enclosures dry you could give it a go. JCU have some they use for research and don't seem to have any problem with them. They would require more attention to their husbandry than blueys but otherwise shouldn't be any harder. The difficult bit is getting your hands on some. I've never seen them for sale up here so you would probably have to freight them up from down south.


 

oh okay thanks heaps, just a couple of questions.

what lizards do u enjoy the most, as in character and interest etc 

and do u breed or know of ne quality breeders up here?


----------

